# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ασθενειεσ που προκαλουν οι παπαγαλοι κ αλλα ζωα στον ανθρωπο

## rania koko

παιδια επειδη πιστευω ειναι σημαντικο να γνωριζουμε τι μπορει να παθουμε απ τ αγαπημενα μασ ζωακια αλλα και πωσ να προφυλαχτουμε,βρηκα αυτα τα δυο σαιτ.οποιοσ ξερει κατι αλλο ασ το προσθεσει..για τουσ παπαγαλουσ εχω ακουσει οτι προκαλουνε στειρωση μετα απο χρονια,αλλα οτι και καλα δε στο λενε παρα μονο αμα κανεισ καποια επεμβαση.εγω δε το χω βρει πουθενα παντωσ-σε σαιτ..


ασθενειεσ που μεταφερουν τα ζωα στον ανθρωπο

ψιττακωση

----------


## Niva2gr

Μόνο μιά παρατήρηση:
Αυτό που λέει στο λινκ για το Καλα-αζάρ δεν ισχύει. Το καλα-αζάρ των σκύλων είναι διαφορετικό απο των ανθρώπων. Δεν μεταδίδεται απο σκύλο σε άνθρωπο και αντιστρόφως, ούτε καν με μεσάζοντα τη σκνίπα.

----------


## vagelis76

Το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε,είναι να τυρούμε επισταμένα τους βασικούς κανόνες υγιεινής (γάντια,καλό πλύσιμο των χεριών,απολύμανση των εξοπλισμών συχνά)όταν ερχόμαστε σε επαφή με τα κλουβιά και τις ακαθαρσίες των φτεροτών μας συντρόφων.....ένα ζευγάρι γάντια ίσως πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα κατα τη διάρκεια καθαρισμού του κλουβιού.
Επίσης να είμαστε πολύ παρατηρητικοί με τα πουλιά και τη συμπεριφορά τους....τις περισσότερες φορές η παράξενη συμπεριφορά τους είναι καμπανάκι που πρέπει να ακούσουμε....
προσθέτω το παρακάτω αρθρο που έπεσε στην αντίλληψη μου


*Ψιττάκωση των πουλιών του κλουβιού*
Γράφει ο Π. ΓΡΟΣΟΜΑΝΙΔΗΣ, κτηνίατρος 

Είναι μια ζωονόσος που συχνά προσβάλλει τον άνθρωπο, ίσως η σπουδαιότερη. 
Λέγεται και ψιττακίαση, αλλά η σημερινή επιστημονική ονοματολογία είναι η χλαμυδίωση των παπαγαλοειδών. Φυσικά και δεν είναι η μοναδική ζωονόσος των πουλιών, αλλά ίσως η πιο συχνά εμφανιζόμενη που δεν υστερεί πολλές φορές και σε σοβαρότητα. 

Από τα ανθρώπινα περιστατικά της νόσου, οι κτηνίατροι έχουν την πρωτιά, λόγω του επαγγέλματος, όταν προσπαθούν, μη γνωρίζοντας στην αρχή, να διαγνώσουν από τι πάσχει το άρρωστο πουλί. Μια άλλη κατηγορία ανθρώπων που υπόκεινται πιο εύκολα στη νόσηση είναι οι μη έχοντες ανοσοεπάρκεια, οροθετικοί στο HIV, οι διαβητικοί κ.λπ. 

Οι κτηνίατροι που πρόκειται να εξετάσουν άρρωστα πουλιά, θα πρέπει να φοράνε μάσκα και γάντια μιας χρήσης, καθήκον δε έχουν να προειδοποιούν νουθετώντας τους κατόχους άρρωστων ψιττακοειδών για το ενδεχόμενο της νόσου. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνούμε πως η νόσος μπορεί εύκολα να μεταφερθεί και σε εκτροφές από κοτόπουλα-ινδιάνους προκαλώντας μεγάλες οικονομικές απώλειες αλλά και μεγάλο κίνδυνο για τη δημόσια υγεία. 

Πρόσφατα όλοι νιώσαμε τον κίνδυνο με την περίφημη γρίπη των πουλερικών, έστω κι αν οι παπαγάλοι δεν ευθύνονταν γι' αυτήν, αλλά τα καναρίνια μπορούσαν να αρρωστήσουν. 

Η νόσος αυτή οφείλεται σε μια χλαμύδια, ένα μικρόβιο που καταγράφεται σαν βακτηρίδιο αλλά με βιολογική συμπεριφορά ως προς τον πολλαπλασιασμό του, με τους ιούς. Λέγεται Chlamydia psyttacis, το μικρόβιο αυτό προσβάλλει, εκτός από τους ανθρώπους, όλα τα κατοικίδια, τις όρνιθες γι' αυτό και τη λένε ορνίθωση, ινδιάνους, περιστέρια· από τα κατοικίδια περισσότερο προσβάλλει τις γάτες. Ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να μολύνει άλλον άνθρωπο όχι όμως τα ζώα. Θα πρέπει να τονίσουμε την ύπαρξη πολλών στελεχών του μικροβίου. Τα κλινικά συμπτώματα στους παπαγάλους ανάλογα με το στέλεχος διαφέρουν: υπάρχει η υποκλινική μορφή, διάφορες άλλες ήπιες, σοβαρές μέχρι την κεραυνοβόλο μορφή. Είναι μια πολυσυστηματική νόσος. 

Στις συνηθισμένες μορφές έχουμε επιπεφυκίτιδα ιδίως στους Αυστραλιανούς παπαγάλους, διάρροια πρασινωπή, πολυουρία, ρινίτιδα, δύσπνοια, περιλαμβάνοντας και την προς τα κάτω κίνηση των πτερών της ουράς, ίκτερο, καταπόνηση, ξεθωριασμένο πτέρωμα, υπνηλία. Ολα αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να μην είναι αποκλειστικά αυτής της νόσου, πιο σπάνια παρατηρούμε οπισθότονο, στρεψαυχενία (στραβολαίμιασμα) και παράλυση των ποδιών, γι' αυτό η διάγνωση είναι δύσκολη και χρειάζεται εργαστήριο (κυτταρολογικές εξετάσεις από ορισμένα όργανα μεταθανατίως). Σε ζώντες οργανισμούς χρειάζεται το Elisa test. 
Η νόσος στον άνθρωπο συνίσταται σε μόλυνση του αναπνευστικού, συνήθως από πουλιά που δείχνουν άρρωστα (υπάρχει και περίπτωση να είναι άρρωστα και να μην το δείχνουν). Ο άνθρωπος διέρχεται συνήθως μια γριποειδή κατάσταση με επιπεφυκίτιδα και φαρυγγίτιδα. Μπορεί όμως και να εμφανίσει βρογχίτιδα και ενδιάμεση λοβώδη πνευμονία, σε πιο σοβαρές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχουμε καρδιακή βαλβιδοπάθεια. 

Συνήθως ο άνθρωπος αυτοϊάται έπειτα από μερικές ημέρες. Καλό θα είναι όποιος έχει πουλιά και έχει χρόνια αναπνευστικά προβλήματα να υποπτεύεται την ψιττάκωση. 

*πηγή...*
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=69834

----------

